# Aikido do they have touraments?



## TallAdam85 (Aug 21, 2003)

I was talking to a friend of mine he was telling me when he was in aikido he compete at touraments alot just wonder 

also at the aronld classic they have a little bit of aikido going on I was not sure how they competed


----------



## kilo (Aug 21, 2003)

Shodokan Aikido has touraments.  You compete in a tanto randori and in kata competions.  Heres a link http://homepage2.nifty.com/shodokan/en/


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 21, 2003)

My understanding of traditional aikido is that there are no competitions.  Nihon Goshin Aikido doesn't have competitions either.  The idea of competition with in the art is contrary to the philosophy of art.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2003)

Is tanto randori with one knife and one empty-handed defender?


----------



## pknox (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kilo _
> *Shodokan Aikido has touraments.  You compete in a tanto randori and in kata competions.  Heres a link http://homepage2.nifty.com/shodokan/en/ *



Tomiki Aikido has competitions as well.  The founder of Tomiki was also highly skilled in Judo, so that may be where the competition part of the curriculum comes from.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Tomiki Aikido has competitions as well.  The founder of Tomiki was also highly skilled in Judo, so that may be where the competition part of the curriculum comes from. *


Yep.  A friend of mine who does Tomiki said that the tournament portion exists, but it is highly deemphasized these days.  He and his instructor went to the Tomiki tournament at the Arnold Classic this year (just to see what an Aikido tournament would look like) and they were both disgusted by the poor technique shown there.  As they saw it, the head judge was none too thrilled either.


----------



## Fightfan00 (Oct 12, 2003)

I really dont understand why people decided to have Aikido tournamnets anyway the art just isnt geared for it.I can see changing or restructuring the techniques for street use but tournaments come on.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Oct 12, 2003)

Tomiki and Shodokan Aikido is the same thing... and as stated have competitions.

Shin Shin Toitsu Aikido (Ki Society) also have tournaments in what they call "Taigi" competitions. Apparently this type of competition is quite controversial even within the Ki Society as many feel it goes against Aikido principles by competing (stiving against people) Taigi competitions are done in pairs (obviously) and includes a set number of techniques to be performed within a time limit. They need to show proper technique and to show they understand the ki principles as set forth by the Ki society during movement/application.

KG


----------

